# Mouse.......RAT!



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

Has anyone who has a large shoal tried feeding a rat? My 22 p's can eat a mouse in 3 seconds or so...and only 2 or 3 actually eat. I think they could handle a lot more. Anyone try the rats they have at the pet stores?

RL


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

holy sh*t thats a huge ass tank man dooo itttt and record a vid.......feed them a whole chicken lol


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

An entire chicken would be friggin BADASS!!

I would pay money to see some sh*t like that!!!


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

that would be great, we need some more videos of people feeding cool things to their p's


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

how about a pic of the tank?


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

tank pics + a lot of p's feasting away = p owners heaven


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

Dude, go for it, or even a rabbit. Heck, even a small dog would work


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

a dog? holy crap that'd be crazy... birds and mice are one thing but a dog? heh, worth a shot i guess..kinda expensive though eh?


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

cooldudectd said:


> An entire chicken would be friggin BADASS!!
> 
> I would pay money to see some sh*t like that!!!


 a live one


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

do you have pic of the tank


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

A DOG???? HELL NO! A dog is a man's best friend, why would you feed your best friend to piranhas? but whatever floats your boat, that shoal sounds awesome.

Maybe try kidnapping some children?


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

Here is some of the tank....


----------



## Piranha Boy (Feb 27, 2004)

Yes b'y!!!!! I saw that vid of the mouse.







Not to be seen by the faint of heart.









Fast action in these fish. At least the oscar tidied up the scraps. Yeah, more vids on the mouse eatery action would be fab. I should pull one off too but with only a single large fish there's usually only two bites. A school is awesome and the speed of dispatch and consumption is unrivalled. No wonder their reputation preceeds them... ya gotta love these fish!!


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

dam...those p's are sexy. definitly feed em a rat...that would be so sweet.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i'd rather see a cat or a person get eaten than a dog, i love dogs, anyone feeds a dog to their p's and they are evil


----------

